# Tominator Turkey Medicine



## Sloppy_Snood (Dec 26, 2011)

Won a gunbroker[dot]kom auction for another White Rifles LLC Tominator 12GA muzzleloading shotgun, Ray Eye Signature Series #90 of 1000. $190 (including shipping).  Equipped with a 25-inch ribbed barrel with screw-in "Choke II" choke tube threading (a la Hastings). Bore is .726" with straight rifling (.731" in the groove) and weighs a very light 5 1/4 pounds.  Carrying around ought to be a dream.   

I think it should be a nice black powder turkey slayer with 90 grains of Swiss 2F real black powder, BPI Ranger Plus wad, 1 7/8 oz. loose Hevi-13 number 6 shot pellets, and an RWS 1075+ #11 percussion cap.  

I intend to use this muzzleloading shotgun for turkey hunting for Indiana's Spring *2012* season and hope to bag my first _black powder_ turkey with it.


----------



## RNC (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks great .... post up some pics when ya shoot one


----------



## AliBubba (Dec 31, 2011)

Spring 2012, right?


----------



## Sloppy_Snood (Jan 1, 2012)

RNC said:


> Looks great .... post up some pics when ya shoot one


I already own and shoot 4 Tominators.  This is my 5th Tominator.   (I think I have an addiction here.  LOL!)


_Components Tested _


90 Grains Swiss ffg Real Black Powder
BPI's 3" 12GA TPS Wad
Loose Hevi-13 Number Shot Pellets extracted from Environ-Metal Bronze 3.5" Hevi-13 2.25 oz #6s Load (Lot 100342)
2 cc Precision Reloading PSB Spherical Buffer
Hand-Punched 1/16" Cardboard Overshot Card

They go BOOM and do this:

Hastings .665" Extended Turkey Choke ; *125 pellets* in a 10-inch circle at a measured 40 yards








Indian Creek Black Diamond Strike .660" ; *167 pellets* in a 10-inch circle at a measured 40 yards








We'll see if this newest Tominator can walk the dog too.


----------

